# Labeling cat6 patch cords



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a decent size data project coming up. Wondering how everyone lacked premade patch cords? The heat shrink labels for my printer only go up to 1/2” , which isn’t big enough to slide over the end with the boot. There is about 220 cables that need to be labelled on both ends. I could make all the patch cables myself but that doesn’t seem at all economical. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## joab (Dec 28, 2019)

Ty the electric guy said:


> I have a decent size data project coming up. Wondering how everyone lacked premade patch cords? The heat shrink labels for my printer only go up to 1/2” , which isn’t big enough to slide over the end with the boot. There is about 220 cables that need to be labelled on both ends. I could make all the patch cables myself but that doesn’t seem at all economical. Anyone have an idea?


Self laminating over wraps. Done correctly they look nice and they are easy


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to ADI


Welcome to ADI - Enjoy an even wider selection of products for all your project needs.




hermanproav.com






PrinterLaser/Ink Jet


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

joab said:


> Self laminating over wraps. Done correctly they look nice and they are easy


Do you have a link? Do you just print on a printer and laminate over them?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

P-touch labeler and large clear shrink sleeve


----------



## joab (Dec 28, 2019)

Ty the electric guy said:


> Do you have a link? Do you just print on a printer and laminate over them?





https://www.bradyid.com/labels/self-laminating













Something like this. I mostly use Epson, but everyone makes one.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Self laminating laser labels. 👍


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

https://www.bradyid.com




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

The printable self laminating labels definitely look like the way to go. Thanks for the reply’s. Now to try to find someone that stocks them


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

If I were you I would be looking with in the same MFG for a solution. Maybe even call one of their sales offices. You are familar with what you have and maybe just maybe calling for an upgrade they would cut you the deal of a life time. Then again maybe not.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Check out this site, they have 3/4 " shrink labels. The time saved sliding and shrinking vs wrapping may pay for the printer. 






ShrinkTrak Labels, 1-Sided, Unslit, 0.75" (19.05mm), PO-X, White, 250/box | HellermannTyton


HellermannTyton's ShrinkTrak heat shrinkable markers make it easy to mark wire, cable and other components. The military approved heat shrink tubing is flattened and assembled in a ladder style carrier system for easy printing using a thermal transfer pri




www.hellermanntyton.us


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

Ty the electric guy said:


> I have a decent size data project coming up. Wondering how everyone lacked premade patch cords? The heat shrink labels for my printer only go up to 1/2” , which isn’t big enough to slide over the end with the boot. There is about 220 cables that need to be labelled on both ends. I could make all the patch cables myself but that doesn’t seem at all economical. Anyone have an idea?


Use Ptouch we usually do ok with them, repeated labels wrapped around then clear tape I think we get away with packing tape mostly to protect the labels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> Check out this site, they have 3/4 " shrink labels. The time saved sliding and shrinking vs wrapping may pay for the printer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The self laminating wire labels are wayyyy faster than the shrink wrap style


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

joab said:


> https://www.bradyid.com/labels/self-laminating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


although you cant tell from his photo, the self laminating label tape for the bmp21 is continuous, so that you need to cut each label off, or print off a continuous strip and use scissors.

the indexed self laminating labels for the bmp51 for example are already die cut on the strip. You print off all of the labels at once and just peel off the individual label as you need it. Its very efficient


----------

